# Different Polish Eagle - kind of



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Was talking to MEBCWD a little while back and he said to try this. So I did. This one is about 10" across. Could be made bigger if needed, but cuts from a 1 x 12 x 12 and seems about the right size to hang on a wall. Working on another variation of this variation.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so how can you top this one???
I like it.... A LOT!!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Was talking to MEBCWD a little while back and he said to try this. So I did. This one is about 10" across. Could be made bigger if needed, but *cuts from a 1 x 12 x 12* and seems about the right size to hang on a wall. Working on another variation of this variation.


how do you control splitting/checking???


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> how do you control splitting/checking???


It's cut from a laminated baltic birch 1 x 12, so I would think it would hold up. Same boards as my personalized eagles, and I do over a hundred of those a year - with no problems. I wouldn't take a chance using wood that thin that wasn't glued up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> It's cut from a laminated baltic birch 1 x 12, so I would think it would hold up. Same boards as my personalized eagles, and I do over a hundred of those a year - with no problems. I wouldn't take a chance using wood that thin that wasn't glued up.


got it...
BB I understand...
I had assumed they were cut from planks/boards...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, John! How do you like cutting this relevant to the way you normally cut these? Any hurdles? Did you cut the open areas as a pocket to remove all the waste or did you use a contour cut to leave the bulk and only cut around the edges?

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> so how can you top this one???
> I like it.... A LOT!!!!



How? Either put on top of a christmas tree...


OR Cut more and place as ornaments on a giant christmas tree. :grin:


HJ... you're outdoing yourself.


_Excellente_!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Very nice, John! How do you like cutting this relevant to the way you normally cut these? Any hurdles? Did you cut the open areas as a pocket to remove all the waste or did you use a contour cut to leave the bulk and only cut around the edges?
> 
> David


Did the normal rough and finish cuts. Then profiled the outside and 2 inside cuts. Used tabs on the outside profile - nothing on the inside. Just made sure I cut into the spoilboard to get it all out.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

UglySign said:


> How? Either put on top of a christmas tree...
> 
> OR Cut more and place as ornaments on a giant christmas tree. :grin:
> 
> ...


we ask that now...
just wait...
he'll show himself on the next creation...
that's what he does...


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice John . 
Another variation would be to cut another circle and paint and glue it in behind, although I’m kinda liking the way it is


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Polish, German , American... I love all EAGLES ! Is there such a thing as a Canadian Ukrainian Eagle ? Must be, it's tatooed on my bicep. LOL


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Danman1957 said:


> Polish, German , American... I love all EAGLES ! Is there such a thing as a Canadian Ukrainian Eagle ? Must be, it's tatooed on my bicep. LOL


if it's the wrong bird...

.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

So you're gluing two 12" x 12" squares of 1/2" BB plywood together to make a workpiece that's one inch thick?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

chessnut2 said:


> So you're gluing two 12" x 12" squares of 1/2" BB plywood together to make a workpiece that's one inch thick?


Not Plywood. These are glued up BB wood strips finger jointed made into 1 x 12 x 48 boards. Menards buys one of kind boards like this from mills when they clean up their scrap piles. They'll by containers of them (these are from a Swedish mill, I think) and put them in the stores as a special. You never know when and what they will have. I usually buy the 2 stores by me out when they have good stuff that I can use. If I go when they have the 11% off week and get another 10% off from the manager for taking them all it makes up for the few unusable spots they have. I also have a pretty good relationship with their lumber buyer at the Wisconsin HQ who lets me know when he has good stuff coming and can usually track down some of the leftovers if I run low. I usually have between 100-400 of certain boards like oak, poplar, BB, and aspen stacked up cause when they're used up, that's it.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

John, Baltic Birch always refers to plywood where all the plys are birch. What you are using is just glued up solid birch lumber.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They called it BB. The great Menard wouldn't fib, would he? Whatever it is ...... it works and serves the purpose.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Stick,

I have NEVER for even a moment regretted getting my tattoo. It's a bald Eagle in flight wings up and claws ready ! I got it when I was 25 yrs. old and still love it today.It's the only tattoo I have because I have never been sure of anything else to be permanent art on me.

BTW, I thought you are a friend, you could at least remove the rust first on that beautiful antique tattoo remover !!! LOL

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Danman1957 said:


> Stick,
> 
> BTW, I thought you are a friend, you could at least remove the rust first on that beautiful antique tattoo remover !!! LOL
> 
> ...


that isn't rust...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmmmmmmm - dried blood perhaps???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Hmmmmmmm - dried blood perhaps???


stain...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job


----------

